# Do you have "weird" interests?



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a lot of "bizarre" interests and was just curious to see if any of you have any unusual or just different things that interest you as well or maybe if you shared a similar one of mine.

I have a lot of things that interest me, including but not limited to: bruises and certain types of injuries, gore, body horror, infections/plagues/diseases/biological hazards, mutations in animals, deep sea animals and exploration, zombies (This isn't as frowned upon as it used to be since TWD made zombies A-OK to love. ), abandoned amusement parks and urban exploring, the Chernobyl incident, horror movies and the effects that go into horror movies, preserved/bottled specimens, FX make-up (which I dabble in occasionally), ghost hunting, and cryptids.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm completely normal...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

yeah, old japanese music and movies i guess and i love kawaii jrpg's


----------



## epona (Jun 10, 2014)

i used to be really into birdwatching lol
i'm also really interested in etymology and have several books on it


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 10, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I'm completely normal...



I've been meaning to say this for ages,  but your signature is basically the greatest. 
It should be made into t-shirts or somethingbecause the whole macaron/macaroon debate needs to be settled already.
Both are yummy.


----------



## a potato (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm interested in this weird game called Animal Crossing New Leaf. It's pretty fun, but not a lot of people know about it.

I guess I'm interested in weird shows and many other things I can't think of. XD


----------



## Mariah (Jun 10, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I've been meaning to say this for ages,  but your signature is basically the greatest.
> It should be made into t-shirts or somethingbecause the whole macaron/macaroon debate needs to be settled already.
> Both are yummy.


Macaroons are disgusting. 

My weird interest is blood, bruises, gore, etc.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 10, 2014)

epona said:


> i used to be really into birdwatching lol
> i'm also really interested in etymology and have several books on it



I love watching birds, but I'm slightly scared of them at the same time. If that makes sense, lol.
And etymology is really neat. I almost took a class on that this summer. Words are interesting.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Macaroons are disgusting.
> 
> My weird interest is blood, bruises, gore, etc.



Aw.  I had to find a certain brand of 'em that I liked before I really liked them.

Gore is a big one of mine too. Used to have a whole blog dedicated to it, but it got too tiresome to bother with.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jun said:


> yeah, old japanese music and movies i guess and i love kawaii jrpg's



That's super neat! What's your favorite Japanese movie? 
(JRPG is what I'm assuming to be Japanese roleplaying game, yeah? I suck with abbreviations so I apologize if I'm off.)


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm really into the paranormal even though I don't believe in any of it. I love reading books about it, watching films, playing video games, etc.

I also like watching operation footage. People think it's weird, but I enjoy watching somebody's eye being cut up simply so they can replace the lens, among other things. The only thing that disgusts me is when it's something regarding someone's brain.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jun 10, 2014)

I like lighter, cuter things, but I'm also really fascinated by horror whether it's in games, movies, storylines etc; specifically of the psychological side of it, though I don't think that's an out of the ordinary interest, there's many people that are interested in horror or macabre to some degree.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:
			
		

> That's super neat! What's your favorite Japanese movie?
> (JRPG is what I'm assuming to be Japanese roleplaying game, yeah? I suck with abbreviations so I apologize if I'm off.)


at the moment Shinjuku dorobo nikki.

also, yes


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 10, 2014)

Depends on your definition of weird.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 10, 2014)

Old crappy movies, goth subculture stuff, collecting hunting trophies (antlers, pelts, bones), general woodland stuff, large cats, wintertime, wine (not really that weird, but my friends consider me a 'wine snob'), occult dabblings, old literature, and probably certain other things that shouldn't be mentioned given the age range around here.  




littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> bruises and certain types of injuries, infections/plagues/diseases/biological hazards, mutations in animals, deep sea animals and exploration, zombies, abandoned amusement parks and urban exploring, the Chernobyl incident, horror movies and the effects that go into horror movies, preserved/bottled specimens, FX make-up (which I dabble in occasionally), ghost hunting, and cryptids.




I- 

You are into some of the best things. Let me just say that.


----------



## effluo (Jun 10, 2014)

I suppose I do. I am pretty much on board with everything you mentioned minus the bruises/injuries.

I love all things paramnormal.. Ghosts, cryptids, alternate realities, zombies.. Learning the real histories behind them too.

I love looking into mental illnesses as well. I find them fascinating. 

I like learning about human and animal oddities. Weird genetic mutations. Side show acts and the like. Witches and magic.. Greek and Roman Mythology <3

I just really enjoy all things creepy, spooky, haunted and interesting histories.


----------



## Cou (Jun 10, 2014)

My weird interest is, pirates I guess. I'm obsessed with pirates.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

Also I love reading about extinct animals. idk they just fascinate me.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 10, 2014)

No just my interests are geeky and nobody likes a geek so I'm an outcast


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 10, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> No just my interests are geeky and nobody likes a geek so I'm an outcast


Nice labels

Idk define 'weird' because i write erotic platonic friend fiction 
I also like massaging my friend's hand
He makes sexual groans but it doesn't stop me it just arouses nmme so I start pressing harder and grab his wrist and-


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 10, 2014)

I have unhealthy obsessions with rock and roll and beer.


----------



## krielle (Jun 10, 2014)

I really like plants, well mostly cacti. I also have a strange obsession with peeling skin or skin in general.
I also wonder about history.


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 10, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> I really like plants, well mostly cacti. I also have a strange obsession with peeling skin or skin in general.
> I also wonder about history.



I have really bad stress-related dermatitis which also flares up in chlorine. Only on my hands. I get lumps and blisters and my skin peels off


----------



## Cou (Jun 10, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Nice labels
> 
> Idk define 'weird' because i write erotic platonic friend fiction
> I also like massaging my friend's hand
> He makes sexual groans but it doesn't stop me it just arouses nmme so I start pressing harder and grab his wrist and-



Man, that's cute, I want them fictions....................


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm also in love with being in love, I guess. I have a steady relationship with my boyfriend/fiancee, but I still feel _romantic_ towards other people- men and women, given enough time and prompting. 

Boyfriend knows, though. No need to start calling me names. 



LoveMcQueen said:


> No just my interests are geeky and nobody likes a geek so I'm an outcast



Is today Pity Party Day? Because I haven't planned for it.


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 10, 2014)

Cou said:


> Man, that's cute, I want them fictions....................



No

U dont

- - - Post Merge - - -



Revolver Ocelot said:


> Is today Pity Party Day? Because I haven't planned for it.


l m f a o


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 10, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Old crappy movies, goth subculture stuff, collecting hunting trophies (antlers, pelts, bones), general woodland stuff, large cats, wintertime, wine (not really that weird, but my friends consider me a 'wine snob'), occult dabblings, old literature, and probably certain other things that shouldn't be mentioned given the age range around here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eeeeep, judging by what you're into, I feel like we'd be perfect friends. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cou said:


> My weird interest is, pirates I guess. I'm obsessed with pirates.



Because pirates are neat.  Have you always had an interest in pirates?

- - - Post Merge - - -



effluo said:


> I suppose I do. I am pretty much on board with everything you mentioned minus the bruises/injuries.
> 
> I love all things paramnormal.. Ghosts, cryptids, alternate realities, zombies.. Learning the real histories behind them too.
> 
> ...



I feel like, you, Revolver, and I would make great friends for one another. 
Birds of a feather.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayorkiyo said:


> I really like plants, well mostly cacti. I also have a strange obsession with peeling skin or skin in general.
> I also wonder about history.



Okay, so I'm not the only one with a weird fascination with cacti.
Especially the little mini ones; so cute. Little pointy friends. <3
The skin peeling thing is a common one I've heard. 
If people say they don't feel slightly satisfied after peeling skin, they're lying.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2014)

Guro

that is all I am going to say..


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 10, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> Guro
> 
> that is all I am going to say..



♥♥♥♥


----------



## Mariah (Jun 10, 2014)

I really like how degloving looks.


----------



## Cou (Jun 10, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Because pirates are neat.  Have you always had an interest in pirates?


Aww man you're great. Yeah, ever since I was a kid, I've always loved pirate stories.  it's really rare to see anyone else that's interested in pirates or anything like that, everyone's all like, "they're so gross" -_- But I think they're amazing.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 10, 2014)

I like making fan albums for different singers.

DON'T JUDGE


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 10, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> I like making fan albums for different singers.
> 
> DON'T JUDGE



like a...mixtape?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 10, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> like a...mixtape?



Sort of, but it's really geeky with all their unreleased songs.


----------



## locker (Jun 10, 2014)

I love keys and have over 6,000 normal metal house and car keys and 30 really old prong keys that were old hotel and house keys. I am verry interested in old abandoned places like hospitals, and roller coasters are supper cool, especially wooden ones. and i collect old coke and soda pop in glass bottles.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 10, 2014)

I really love dullahans (celtic lore), and I'm pretty sure it spawned from an anime I watched a few years back. =3=
Regardless, I have several headless horseman figures now, because of it. My username on most sites is 'dullahan' and on here, it used to be gan ceann (celtic name for them : P )


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 10, 2014)

scat

you can guess which one


----------



## Beardo (Jun 10, 2014)

Run down/abandoned places scare me, but intruige me. Especially amusement parks!


----------



## Mariah (Jun 10, 2014)

Beardo said:


> Run down/abandoned places scare me, but intruige me. Especially amusement parks!


I love abandoned places but I've yet to explore one.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 10, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I love abandoned places but I've yet to explore one.



Same, same. 

...of course, I'm nowhere near any abandoned urban areas and lol crazy hilljacks with chainsaws. what stops you?


----------



## Mariah (Jun 10, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Same, same.
> 
> ...of course, I'm nowhere near any abandoned urban areas and lol crazy hilljacks with chainsaws. what stops you?


I don't have people to go exploring with.


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 10, 2014)

*raises eyebrows suggestively*


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2014)

I sleep with the window open and eat pickled onions from the jar and drink the juice.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jun 10, 2014)

I love gory and bloody thingy and especially obsess with violence game that I can kill random npcs more than designated villains, which totally contrast with my appearance lols.


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 10, 2014)

sixpenceee's blog


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I'm also in love with being in love, I guess. I have a steady relationship with my boyfriend/fiancee, but I still feel _romantic_ towards other people- men and women, given enough time and prompting.
> 
> Boyfriend knows, though. No need to start calling me names.
> 
> ...



It is. Next time get your **** ready. Geez..so inconsiderate


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 11, 2014)

This thread is my new favorite place to be. 
I seem to share a lot of "out of the box" interests with loads of people.
(I'm a bit stoked to see other fans of gore.)


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2014)

Beardo said:


> Run down/abandoned places scare me, but intruige me. Especially amusement parks!



<3 same here


I also have a have a fascination with Ghost


----------



## Bowie (Jun 11, 2014)

I like dead people. Dead people, mostly celebrities, or, wannabe celebrities, strike me the most.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 11, 2014)

Beardo said:


> Run down/abandoned places scare me, but intruige me. Especially amusement parks!



It's too bad we all can't arrange some sort of urban exploring get together.
None of my friends are into it so I spend a lot of time vicariously living through others.
Amusement parks, asylums, and hospitals are what I'm the most interested in.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> I like dead people. Dead people, mostly celebrities, or, wannabe celebrities, strike me the most.


How do you mean? Curious, because I'm kind of the same, but more I like to know about them.
Kurt Cobain's death was one that I looked into a lot; bless his heart.

I'm trying my best to reply to all of these! So many good comments.

- - - Post Merge - - -



locker said:


> I love keys and have over 6,000 normal metal house and car keys and 30 really old prong keys that were old hotel and house keys. I am verry interested in old abandoned places like hospitals, and roller coasters are supper cool, especially wooden ones. and i collect old coke and soda pop in glass bottles.


Do you do anything neat with the keys? I had a friend turn them into jewelry and such. Keys are lovely.
How long have you been collecting keys? 
I'd love to see that collection; sounds super impressive.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 11, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> How do you mean? Curious, because I'm kind of the same, but more I like to know about them.
> Kurt Cobain's death was one that I looked into a lot; bless his heart.



Well, I tend to take advice from the dead. I mean, there are a lot of inspirational dead people out there.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 11, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I like dead people. Dead people, mostly celebrities, or, wannabe celebrities, strike me the most.



All of my favorite writers are dead. It's sort of a memento mori thing. 

/sigh


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> ...body horror, infections/plagues/diseases/biological hazards, deep sea animals and exploration....



These. Plus mental illnesses and biological warfare - the latter really grips me. 

I'm fascinated with the Azuchi-Momoyama period (1568-1600) of Japanese history. I've been interested in it for around five years.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 11, 2014)

War footage from Afghanistan/Iraq/Syria. Some pretty disturbing stuff too, but it's a more realistic view of war than the sanitised stuff you see on TV.


----------



## effluo (Jun 11, 2014)

I also really like abandoned places.. Mainly mental asylums and the horrors that happened there. 

We have a bi-annual magazine that comes out here called Weird NJ. It's basically a collective of all the odd goings on in the state. Talks about abandoned places, alien/cryptid/strange encounters, ghost experiences.. Basically all the good stuff. 

Nice to know others share similar interests for once. :3


----------



## unravel (Jun 11, 2014)

go to neverdriller.tumblr.com so kewl


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 11, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> go to neverdriller.tumblr.com so kewl


You might want to check the link.


----------



## cIementine (Jun 11, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Is today Pity Party Day? Because I haven't planned for it.



_Is today act totally stupid day? Because I have exams soon and the presence of inconsiderate idiots isn't recommended for my study methods.

I'm into some really weird stuff that no one I know is interested in. 
I have interests in trees and hedgehogs._


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok serious post now

To be honest I really like studying insanity and diseases and stuff but I don't wanna do it as a profession because eww diseases


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 11, 2014)

Might as well make a list here I go

Guro
Body horror
The paranormal 

Medical oddities ones that are still unexplained are the ones that fascinate me the most

The human mind especially the mind of a criminal

Abandoned places and urban exploration

Unexplained events such as people disappearing without a trace 

Undiciphered codes and letters

Dead stuff in jars
Or body parts and organs in jars


----------



## Lassy (Jun 11, 2014)

I am interested in blood *^*
Like anything about what is in it, blood types, etc etc.


----------



## Chibiusa (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't think it's really weird anymore since everyone is so desensitized to it, but gore, body mutilation, watching autopsy videos, etc. That kind of stuff.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 11, 2014)

Man, so many people liking gore in thread.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 11, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Man, so many people liking gore in thread.



What's the fascination with gore and blood and all that stuff?  To be honest I am terrified of large amounts of blood and stuff and freaky stuff like that.  I just... Don't see why people could like it.

Anyway, as for me, not many people know that I love judo! I'm not sure if it's a weird interest, but I absolutely adore it. I've been doing judo for 6 or 7 years now (I lose track), in fact. ^^ SURPRISINGLY I am still only a green belt (blue, brown, black  ).

I think I'm kind of an open book though so I can't really think of any "weird" interests I have now.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 11, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Is today act totally stupid day? Because I have exams soon and the presence of inconsiderate idiots isn't recommended for my study methods.
> _



Watch the claws, there.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 11, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> Might as well make a list here I go
> 
> Guro
> Body horror
> ...


Yessssss. Where are you been all my life, lol?
Why are all you interesting lovely people so far away?
So many shared interests.

I shop etsy for bottled specimens. (If you ever get bored and wanna window shop or want to buy a few. I'm not allowed, but dammit. I will own a two-headed kitten wet specimen one day.) Particulary animals with deformities. 

Is it bad I'm excited to find like minded people?
(Goreeeee and infections and urbex and the occult and animals and collecting.)
Oh! Serial killers! That's a big one I left out.


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Jun 12, 2014)

I don't think this is *TOO* weird, but, making things out of polymer clay. Its more artistic then weird, now that I think about it.


----------



## mayorsam (Jun 12, 2014)

Mythical creatures has always been a bizarre fascination of mine. My favorite book is an encyclopedia all about mythical creatures.
Dragons specifically.

Then I'd guess that palm reading isn't exactly normal, or herbalism, or my obsession with bad weather (thunderstorms specifically).

I also don't think an absolute obsession with Animal Crossing is normal, but we're all guilty of that here


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 12, 2014)

Carly said:


> I don't think this is *TOO* weird, but, making things out of polymer clay. Its more artistic then weird, now that I think about it.



I'm super envious of that. I watch a lot of polymer clay videos on charms and stuff, but I can't work with clay if my life depended on it. I'd love to see things you've made. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayorsam said:


> Mythical creatures has always been a bizarre fascination of mine. My favorite book is an encyclopedia all about mythical creatures.
> Dragons specifically.
> 
> Then I'd guess that palm reading isn't exactly normal, or herbalism, or my obsession with bad weather (thunderstorms specifically).
> ...



Palm-reading is awesome! Are you any good at it? 
Thunderstorms are the only kind of bad weather I live for. 
Do you get a lot where you live? Over here that's all we get during the summer.


----------



## Jadakill (Jun 12, 2014)

I like things related to the occult and paranormal: magick, astrology, numerology, astral plane, ghosts, etc
Like many of the previous posters, I also like horror/gory things... but sometimes it makes me sad when such things happen to people :/ I love reading horror books especially, I find them so much more satisfying than movies. x)


----------



## Lazymoth (Jun 12, 2014)

I love entomology, horror and j-horror, cryptids and paranormal/conspiracy stuff. And super cute stuff, too. I love both existential terror and my cute video game plushies!



kayocalypse said:


> Undiciphered codes and letters



I love these! I'm sure everyone knows this one but the *Voynich manuscript* is my favorite.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 12, 2014)

I love to learn about disease


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 12, 2014)

I like chick flicks.

Don't judge me.


----------



## Reenhard (Jun 12, 2014)

Popping blackheads and pimples.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 12, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Popping blackheads and pimples.



Are you a fan of popthatzit.com? That site gives me life, man.
Cysts are the best to watch...

- - - Post Merge - - -



tsundere said:


> I love to learn about disease


YESSSS. I don't know why, but it's just really fascinating.
Do you have any diseases in particular that you fancy in a weird way?


----------



## Reenhard (Jun 12, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Are you a fan of popthatzit.com? That site gives me life, man.
> Cysts are the best to watch...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 12, 2014)

bubble wrap? the only interest i really have is baseball
and da boys with black hair. oh it's just so cute


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 12, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a fan of popthatzit.com? That site gives me life, man.
> ...


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 12, 2014)

oh and i really like baseball but i don't think any 
of those are weird


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 12, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> bubble wrap? the only interest i really have is baseball
> and da boys with black hair. oh it's just so cute



I just got a whole truckload of bubble wrap from some fan that my brother bought. Wanna come have at it?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 12, 2014)

oh my gosh yesss!
it's just so calming


----------



## mayorsam (Jun 12, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Popping blackheads and pimples.



*yes*

&


littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Palm-reading is awesome! Are you any good at it?
> Thunderstorms are the only kind of bad weather I live for.
> Do you get a lot where you live? Over here that's all we get during the summer.




I'm way out of practice, but I can still remember the basics. When I'm not out of practice I'd say I'm pretty good at it ^.^
And sadly, no. I live in a completely barren desert land and all we get to deal with is either super dry heat or super dry cold.
However, I got lucky last week and last week was pretty gloomy. Only one actual thunderstorm, lasted like 20 minutes cx

I'm guessing the reason I'm so obsessed is because I hardly ever get to see them, haha. My room's covered in paintings of storms though.


----------



## effluo (Jun 12, 2014)

Peeling dead skin is strangely satisfying too.

Anyone ever watch the show Oddities? I pretty much want all the things in my house.. Skulls, taxidermy.. Scary old medical equipment. Much love...


----------



## Kupo (Jun 13, 2014)

idk if I can share them o.o...

My wierd interests are: massaging people for their energy (mental thing), I love touching people; like their hair, face, body, just feeling them all up without being inappropriate or perverted, it's just, I'm fascinated with human bodies. I like weapons, oriental weapons, fan blades, katanas, swords, shields, spears, and lots of other weapons mainly from Dynasty Warriors games. I'm no sadist but I do like smacking people's butt just cuz I smack hard. I like mixed food, like let's say there's dry food, rice and steak, while there is some soup, I like combining them together and eat it together like it became some new dish and it just taste so effin good.

I'm super duper sorry if I went to far but I tried as possible too not sound like that


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 13, 2014)

Kupo said:


> idk if I can share them o.o...
> 
> My wierd interests are: massaging people for their energy (mental thing), I love touching people; like their hair, face, body, just feeling them all up without being inappropriate or perverted, it's just, I'm fascinated with human bodies. I like weapons, oriental weapons, fan blades, katanas, swords, shields, spears, and lots of other weapons mainly from Dynasty Warriors games. I'm no sadist but I do like smacking people's butt just cuz I smack hard. I like mixed food, like let's say there's dry food, rice and steak, while there is some soup, I like combining them together and eat it together like it became some new dish and it just taste so effin good.
> 
> I'm super duper sorry if I went to far but I tried as possible too not sound like that



You didn't go too far at all! You're the opposite of how I am with food. I don't like a lot of my food touching for some reason, with exceptions of course. I've gotten better about it as I've gotten older. I kind of think it's neat that you can mix all those different things together. And I get the human body thing too and massages. You mean energy, like with the points on the body that emit different energies and such, yes? You have wonderful interests. It's cool you have an interest in weapons. I'm always like, "Gun, knife, or baseball bat with nails in it." That's about my extent of knowledge. A lot of people who like weapons, draw them a lot. Do you? :3 (Sorry for my enthusiasm, I get legitimately curious about these kind of things and always have follow-up questions...)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm not sure if these are considered "bizzare", more like "different" but I enjoy cloud-watching, bird watching, and the past 2 weeks I've been obsessed with opera. I'm also obssessed with playing clarinet, I'm sort of into creepypastas, psychology (mainly mental disorders) and astronomy. ._.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 13, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I'm not sure if these are considered "bizzare", more like "different" but I enjoy cloud-watching, bird watching, and the past 2 weeks I've been obsessed with opera. I'm also obssessed with playing clarinet, I'm sort of into creepypastas, psychology (mainly mental disorders) and astronomy. ._.



These are some nice things. 

I- can't stand the sound of clarinets, but hey- if it's something you're passionate about, do it to the fullest. 

Have you ever considered writing your own creepypasta?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 13, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> These are some nice things.
> 
> I- can't stand the sound of clarinets, but hey- if it's something you're passionate about, do it to the fullest.
> 
> Have you ever considered writing your own creepypasta?



Lol thanks. That makes sense since a lot of the time it sounds sort of shrill (but i think it depends on the player)

No I haven't thought about writing a creepypasta lol. I don't think I have the creativity :\


----------



## Kupo (Jun 13, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> You didn't go too far at all! You're the opposite of how I am with food. I don't like a lot of my food touching for some reason, with exceptions of course. I've gotten better about it as I've gotten older. I kind of think it's neat that you can mix all those different things together. And I get the human body thing too and massages. You mean energy, like with the points on the body that emit different energies and such, yes? You have wonderful interests. It's cool you have an interest in weapons. I'm always like, "Gun, knife, or baseball bat with nails in it." That's about my extent of knowledge. A lot of people who like weapons, draw them a lot. Do you? :3 (Sorry for my enthusiasm, I get legitimately curious about these kind of things and always have follow-up questions...)


Yes, massaging and touching the body will emit different types of energies, in my belief and method of relaxing other people. Mentally, I will feel I'm absorbing certain types of energies, whether it's negative or positive, but in my case, I love when I feel any type of energy at all, but method wise, I absorb negative and release positive back into them. 

Yeah, I really do love weapons as not to modern day xD, i loved it so much, I had taken a class or studies of weapon mastery of how to display yourselves with weapons and perhaps someday use it in any type of emergencies, thus given a certification xD and a belt. I use to draw weapons, I have a wide imagination of what kind of weapons can exist realistically and fantasy-wise. Like all these video games with amazing weapons of art, intrigues me and tease me. x_x


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 13, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Lol thanks. That makes sense since a lot of the time it sounds sort of shrill (but i think it depends on the player)
> 
> No I haven't thought about writing a creepypasta lol. I don't think I have the creativity :\



fkjfka; I think it's because the band I was in had a god-awful clarinet section. And flutes. Everything was terrible, actually. 

You probably do. I think anyone does, honestly. Do you like SCP stuff?


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 13, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> fkjfka; I think it's because the band I was in had a god-awful clarinet section. And flutes. Everything was terrible, actually.
> 
> You probably do. I think anyone does, honestly. Do you like SCP stuff?



SCP is the best. Do you have a favorite?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 13, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> fkjfka; I think it's because the band I was in had a god-awful clarinet section. And flutes. Everything was terrible, actually.
> 
> You probably do. I think anyone does, honestly. Do you like SCP stuff?



Lol yeah the clarinet section I'm in is absolutely horrible haha, that's why I said it depends on the person xD. The past year there was this freshmen who everyone thought was so good but I honestly don't think he's as good as everyone makes him, it didn't help that he was super over-confident...

Thank you haha, but what is SCP? I'm not sure if I'm familiar with that.


----------



## Darumy (Jun 13, 2014)

All my friends are pretty weird things I'm interested in.


e.g. prime.


----------



## Capella (Jun 13, 2014)

no


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 13, 2014)

For some reason, I've always been interested in Taxidermy. 
The only kind I like though is if the animal died of natural causes.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 13, 2014)

Doesn't it look cute?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 14, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Lol yeah the clarinet section I'm in is absolutely horrible haha, that's why I said it depends on the person xD. The past year there was this freshmen who everyone thought was so good but I honestly don't think he's as good as everyone makes him, it didn't help that he was super over-confident...
> 
> Thank you haha, but what is SCP? I'm not sure if I'm familiar with that.



NOT FAMILIAR WITH

okay wait. 

http://www.scp-wiki.net/

Sort of like a bunch of horror/paranormal stories that take place in the same "universe" given in the forms of reports/first person accounts/experimental studies. Paranormal objects and stuff. You could spend days looking through this stuff. 

You are welcome. 

As for a favorite- there's like a thousand of them, so it's kind of hard to name just one.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 14, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> NOT FAMILIAR WITH
> 
> okay wait.
> 
> ...



Thank you! :] That sounds interesting I'll definetly check it out!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 15, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> For some reason, I've always been interested in Taxidermy.
> The only kind I like though is if the animal died of natural causes.



Same. Especially when the animals are abnormal.
The taxidermy associated with hunting trophies is just...tacky? And sad.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've been into extinct prehistoric sea-life lately? Especially ancestors of sharks and squids.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 15, 2014)

I like to do back flips off of my house's roof. I also like to eat Wafer Cookies. I don't know why but they are the best thing ever in the whole plant Earth. I also like to go out on Halloween and get as many candy as possible like once I filled 2 whole bags of pillow cases. This year, I'm going to fill at least 5 pillow cases for the minimum. I usually do different costumes and after I'm done knocking on the doors of all my neighborhood houses, I usually change costumes and and I dump all the candy in the first bag into a backpack or something and I go home and empty it. I'm not really gonna talk about my food interests as I worked so hard today and I feel sick so I might throw up but candy is just the best thing in the world omg. CANDY I LOVE YOU. No wonder the last time i Went to the dentist I had like 9 cavities lmao. I even have this amazing interest in lip products. When I was little i used to lick and bite my lips so much so I needed to get lots of lip balms and stuff and now I still have that habit. I also like to make stoplights with smarties and biig giant chewy sweet tarts. Red, then yellow, then green. I like to then take pictures of them and keep them as memories and then after that, I eat the candy. XD. I even write notes such as "Marcey's stoplight made out of Giant Chewy Sweet Tarts" or "Marcey's stoplight made out of Smarties" and take pictures of them by the candy in the picture. I also have this interest in sugar. It tastes so good with vaniilla and coconut and olive oil omg. I really love candies and sweet things a little too much, I think I have a problem. I also like to take pictures of me and candy in them with friends, too. SO TASTY. I even collect candy in Animal Crossing: New Leaf. Whenever I eat the candy In the game, I feel like I'm in heaven and I'm high and im on digital drugs. It's the best thing Ever I feel like I'm going to explode into thousands of fireworks. I also love that song from Wreck-It-Wralph, Sugar Rush. I just love MUNCHIESSS. I EAT WHAT I WANT LOL. Besides all the sweets and food stuff, I love to paint and stuff-- OMG OMG OMG OMG so I just remember, when I was little, I invited my friend over to my house, and we got so bored and started to get markers, crayons, chalk, and started to throw them at the walls and I also sneaked my mom nail polish and i threw the bottles at the wall and they would explode and colors popped everywhere and we got paint and stuff all over ourselves and I also got pictres from it omg omg omg omg It was like the best thing ever!! So, back then we had a neighbor and they're kid was mentally sick, they were grown up too. Once me and my babysitter were coming home from the store and it was night time so it was all dark. She parked on the side of the road thats next to the houses on the other side of the street so its like we were about to go cross the street to get to our house and then I spotted something at our neighbors drivethru thats infront of their garage and its connected to ours so its one big driveway we share to park our cars and then OMG GUESS WHAT I SAW. The mentally sick guy was like lying infront of the garage door like he was dead. like omg!! so my babysitter went out there and tried to like see if he was like awake or moving or okay or anything and then he didnt even move or do anything so my babysitter called the ambulance and they took awhile to come (we were in my house) so my babysitter went out and then tried to like see if he was alive and then it turned out he was sleeping or maybe he passes out there idk. but he was alive and then my babysitter asked if he was okay and he said "yeah, i'm fine" and he went back into his house. then my babysitter went back to my house and then like 10 seconds later the ambulance arrived.....so she had to liek cancel it omg it was so scary tho. like if we didnt see him (my mom was at work) when my mom came home she could have (we could have also) ran him over!! so anyway with the paint on the walls thing, my babysitter asked if I did the paint thing on the walls with the kid nextdoor and I was like lolno it was me and my friend we were crazy back then omg, so yeah! it was like so embarrassing I just got so bored and wanted to paint so bad and my friends dad was like you need to do that on paper it was soo funny.. so yeah I love sweets, stunts, lip products, and painting. *takes a deep breathe and bows* Thank You.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 15, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> ....



Fiendin' for dem TBT bells.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 15, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Fiendin' for dem TBT bells.



I could say the same for you.

one of my weird interests, though, would be MLP:FiM ;3;


I'm too old for these types of things.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 15, 2014)

Well I posted all of my weird interests and I tried to get a little more deep.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 16, 2014)

E t h e r e a l said:


> I could say the same for you.
> 
> one of my weird interests, though, would be MLP:FiM ;3;
> 
> ...


I make very short posts though. Quality over quantity.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 16, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I make very short posts though. Quality over quantity.



you meant this one?


Spoiler






Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I like to do back flips off of my house's roof. I also like to eat Wafer Cookies. I don't know why but they are the best thing ever in the whole plant Earth. I also like to go out on Halloween and get as many candy as possible like once I filled 2 whole bags of pillow cases. This year, I'm going to fill at least 5 pillow cases for the minimum. I usually do different costumes and after I'm done knocking on the doors of all my neighborhood houses, I usually change costumes and and I dump all the candy in the first bag into a backpack or something and I go home and empty it. I'm not really gonna talk about my food interests as I worked so hard today and I feel sick so I might throw up but candy is just the best thing in the world omg. CANDY I LOVE YOU. No wonder the last time i Went to the dentist I had like 9 cavities lmao. I even have this amazing interest in lip products. When I was little i used to lick and bite my lips so much so I needed to get lots of lip balms and stuff and now I still have that habit. I also like to make stoplights with smarties and biig giant chewy sweet tarts. Red, then yellow, then green. I like to then take pictures of them and keep them as memories and then after that, I eat the candy. XD. I even write notes such as "Marcey's stoplight made out of Giant Chewy Sweet Tarts" or "Marcey's stoplight made out of Smarties" and take pictures of them by the candy in the picture. I also have this interest in sugar. It tastes so good with vaniilla and coconut and olive oil omg. I really love candies and sweet things a little too much, I think I have a problem. I also like to take pictures of me and candy in them with friends, too. SO TASTY. I even collect candy in Animal Crossing: New Leaf. Whenever I eat the candy In the game, I feel like I'm in heaven and I'm high and im on digital drugs. It's the best thing Ever I feel like I'm going to explode into thousands of fireworks. I also love that song from Wreck-It-Wralph, Sugar Rush. I just love MUNCHIESSS. I EAT WHAT I WANT LOL. Besides all the sweets and food stuff, I love to paint and stuff-- OMG OMG OMG OMG so I just remember, when I was little, I invited my friend over to my house, and we got so bored and started to get markers, crayons, chalk, and started to throw them at the walls and I also sneaked my mom nail polish and i threw the bottles at the wall and they would explode and colors popped everywhere and we got paint and stuff all over ourselves and I also got pictres from it omg omg omg omg It was like the best thing ever!! So, back then we had a neighbor and they're kid was mentally sick, they were grown up too. Once me and my babysitter were coming home from the store and it was night time so it was all dark. She parked on the side of the road thats next to the houses on the other side of the street so its like we were about to go cross the street to get to our house and then I spotted something at our neighbors drivethru thats infront of their garage and its connected to ours so its one big driveway we share to park our cars and then OMG GUESS WHAT I SAW. The mentally sick guy was like lying infront of the garage door like he was dead. like omg!! so my babysitter went out there and tried to like see if he was like awake or moving or okay or anything and then he didnt even move or do anything so my babysitter called the ambulance and they took awhile to come (we were in my house) so my babysitter went out and then tried to like see if he was alive and then it turned out he was sleeping or maybe he passes out there idk. but he was alive and then my babysitter asked if he was okay and he said "yeah, i'm fine" and he went back into his house. then my babysitter went back to my house and then like 10 seconds later the ambulance arrived.....so she had to liek cancel it omg it was so scary tho. like if we didnt see him (my mom was at work) when my mom came home she could have (we could have also) ran him over!! so anyway with the paint on the walls thing, my babysitter asked if I did the paint thing on the walls with the kid nextdoor and I was like lolno it was me and my friend we were crazy back then omg, so yeah! it was like so embarrassing I just got so bored and wanted to paint so bad and my friends dad was like you need to do that on paper it was soo funny.. so yeah I love sweets, stunts, lip products, and painting. *takes a deep breathe and bows* Thank You.





ah, my mistake. I thought Izzy just said '...'


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 16, 2014)

well, at least i'm inspirational and exciting. the world needs a lot of me. it doesnt matter how long that post was. I put alot of thought into that post.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 16, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> well, at least i'm inspirational and exciting. the world needs a lot of me. it doesnt matter how long that post was. I put alot of thought into that post.



*a lot

I like you. Does that count as a weird interest?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 16, 2014)

Sure, I guess. haha.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 16, 2014)

i love paranormal stuff despite ma age


----------



## Mariah (Jun 16, 2014)

alison123 said:


> i love paranormal stuff despite ma age



I loved that stuff at your age. That's not weird.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 16, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Long story here



I cant even be bothered to read it all o.o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> I loved that stuff at your age. That's not weird.



Thats cool
none of my friends are interested in stuff like that
its all "Monster High", dancing lessons and latest movies along w/ Frozen


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 16, 2014)

hm. also i'm into guns, which should be obvious- so's everyone else where i come from, actually. but they're idiots for the most part and we hardly have anything in common. 

and i'm REALLY into clothes. fashion. that whole- thing. i think this isn't exactly "weird" but it's weird because it's so- normal for me, i guess. 

lol oops.



alison123 said:


> i love paranormal stuff despite ma age



...despite your age?

are you like 10 or something


----------



## Mariah (Jun 16, 2014)

alison123 said:


> Thats cool
> none of my friends are interested in stuff like that
> its all "Monster High", dancing lessons and latest movies along w/ Frozen


I used to watch Scariest Places on Earth all the time. It was great.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Revolver Ocelot said:


> ...despite your age?
> 
> are you like 10 or something


She's nine.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 16, 2014)

Mariah said:


> She's nine.



oh. that's- small.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 16, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I used to watch Scariest Places on Earth all the time. It was great.



I loved that show as well, it was such a good watch

- - - Post Merge - - -

also damn I can't believe I didn't mention that I love spiders
in my list
and cryptozoology 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lazymoth said:


> I love these! I'm sure everyone knows this one but the *Voynich manuscript* is my favorite.



Omg yes that is my favorite one as well
tho' it sucks that is might just be a hoax :c


I also find the "The Beale Papers" the "Phaistos Disc"
and the "Zodiac killer messages" to be also very interesting


----------



## orangepeanut (Jun 19, 2014)

I really like frozen tundras, gigantic symmetrical steel structures and industrial/office spaces


----------



## Brackets (Jun 19, 2014)

Don't know if it's weird exactly but I've always been fascinated by evolution (as in, of animals) and how we got to be here. I've read so many books on it and have spent many a time pondering how my 180 millionth great grandfather was a fish etc


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 19, 2014)

Leafs, I just love them so much for some reason. They are so interesting and pretty.


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't know if these are bizarre interests, but i like the idea of urban exploring (though i'd NEVER to it myself, haha!) and i also think dreams are a very interesting thing to think about, i even keep a dream journal to write down interesting dreams i have. I think it's fascinating that dreams occur without us even knowing why, and how our subconscious minds just make something up. : )


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

Competitive Smash/eSports I guess.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 19, 2014)

this pcture is my weird interest it is so beautiful


----------



## horan (Jun 19, 2014)

i was like super obsessed with murder stories to the point that the only channel that i would watch over the past year or two was Investigation Discovery lol


----------



## Sinfonia (Jun 19, 2014)

- I'm very fascinated by skyscrapers and modern architecture, maybe because we really lack those where I live...
- I always want to know HOW and WHY things work
- The 1920's 
- The human body/anatomy/diseases, physical and mental ones, the human mind and its abysms.. I'm especially interested in sexism. I don't even know why... sometimes I'm angry because of that and even wish there was just one gender
- Paranormal Stuff, but that's not too bizarre in this thread... most of the time I even think it's not real, but it still fascinates me
- Religion. I'm an agnostic but I enjoy conversations about it. Or maybe I enjoy them BECAUSE I am an agnostic lol


----------



## Geoni (Jun 19, 2014)

I like to hang out on dead/old/abandoned internet hubs like worlds.com and digital space traveler. Also known as internet graveyards. 

I also slice my pizza in a particular way. One half is two slices and one is a big slice and one is a tiny slice, and then on the other side of the pizza there are three slices of equal sizes.


----------



## Plue13 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm really into collecting games. A lot of people find that kind of weird... but cool.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 19, 2014)

Moron said:


> I like to hang out on dead/old/abandoned internet hubs like worlds.com and digital space traveler. Also known as internet graveyards.
> 
> I also slice my pizza in a particular way. One half is two slices and one is a big slice and one is a tiny slice, and then on the other side of the pizza there are three slices of equal sizes.


Does worlds.com still work?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 24, 2014)

finally thought of some:

muscular legs
long beards
wearable modern art


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm interested in weird diseases, blades, paranormal stuff, popping pimples and... Basketball.

The last one isn't really weird but.


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 24, 2014)

im interested in paranormal things even though I dont believe in them?? particularly haunted doll ****

is that weird?? y/n?? prob not im a very average person


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 24, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> im interested in paranormal things even though I dont believe in them?? particularly haunted doll ****
> 
> is that weird?? y/n?? prob not im a very average person



same here

I like spirit-related things but I don't believe in spirits nor in ghosts or cursed items~


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm highly interested in pencils.


----------



## Geoni (Jun 24, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Does worlds.com still work?



Yep. I could give you a tour if you can get it running. There are different worldsplayers for different operating systems, so if it doesn't work you need to try a different player (which I could probably find for you if you're interested).


----------



## cocaine (Jun 24, 2014)

idk im interested in mental illnesses and stuff because i just find it so fascinating how....idk it exists i guess. it sucks but its cool.
drugs are interesting too, the brain is such a complex and intricate thing yet it can easily be altered and temporarily change your perception on things by even the smallest dose of the substance
i love the world i think


----------



## littlem0kid (Jun 24, 2014)

I cant stop listening and singing Japanese music...
Im obsessed with My Little Pony
My music taste is mainly why people call me a 'Freak'


----------



## chronic (Jun 24, 2014)

Anything architecture, designing things, figuring out how/why things are designed the way they are. Design in general, clothing, nature.

trees. Everyone thinks I'm goofy because I'm always talking about trees/plants. People don't realize how amazingly beautiful and complex nature is. I'm constantly observing trees, they're majestic and powerful. Oftentimes I can *feel* the energy of trees (which is why living someplace where there are plenty of trees is a goal of mine).


----------

